# Trivia....



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 3, 2006)

What 3 events in Ranger History occured OCT 3rd? :uhh:


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 3, 2006)

*ok Hope Im right*

US Army Rangers organized Oct 3, 1943(I googled)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 3, 2006)

youre google fu is WEAK.


----------



## Sdiver (Oct 3, 2006)

Can anyone get in on this, or is it only open for Rangers?

That's why I PM'd you first.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 3, 2006)

knock yourself out


----------



## Sdiver (Oct 3, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> knock yourself out



Roger that.

3Oct93....The events of TF Ranger in Somalia.

3Oct84...3rd Ranger Batt and HQ become part of the 75th Rgt at Ft Benning

3Oct43...Date that the 5307th (aka Merrill's Marauders) the precursor to the 3rd Batt, was activated.



How's That for a VIKING Leg? >:{ >:{ >:{ >:{


----------



## AWP (Oct 3, 2006)

No way he knew that off the top of his head.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 3, 2006)

Freefalling said:


> No way he knew that off the top of his head.


 
Have to agree there, I did know the first 2


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 3, 2006)

So you googled it eh?


----------



## Sdiver (Oct 3, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> So you googled it eh?



Of course I did. :uhh: 

What do you think I am....Fucking Stupid????

WAIT....DON'T ANSWER THAT !!!!!! :eek: :doh: :eek:


----------



## Mr. Yuk (Oct 6, 2006)

Sdiver said:


> 3Oct43...Date that the 5307th (aka Merrill's Marauders) *the precursor to the 3rd Batt,* was activated.



The bold part is not correct. 3rd Batt was activated in North Africa and fought there and Italy. They were activated on May 21, 1943 and deactivated on August 15, 1944.

The 75th Infantry was activated on 3 Oct. 43 they are also known as the 5307th Composite Unit (Provisional) or Merrill's Marauders.


Give me a dip and then elevate your feet.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 3, 2008)

bump for gp


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Oct 3, 2008)

*Based on the answers above, there are Four...*

I'd dare say that the bravery and heroism displayed by Rangers at the Battle of Mogadishu, also on 3 Oct (93), is also in the annuls of Ranger History and complies with the scope of the question.

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showpost.php?p=213458&postcount=1


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 3, 2008)

Rest In Peace SSG Tommy Fields, Super 64 crew chief.  KIA 3 OCT 93.  A friend and school mate.  The world is a lesser place without you.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 3, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> I'd dare say that the bravery and heroism displayed by Rangers at the Battle of Mogadishu, also on 3 Oct (93), is also in the annuls of Ranger History and complies with the scope of the question.
> 
> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showpost.php?p=213458&postcount=1


 

I think that would fall under the TF Ranger answer


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Oct 3, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I think that would fall under the TF Ranger answer



So TF Ranger is NOT part of Ranger history?


----------



## car (Oct 3, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> So TF Ranger is NOT part of Ranger history?



No, he's saying that that answer was already given - correctly.

"Asked and answered" if you're a juris doctor ;)


----------



## lancero (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy B-day 3/75 Rgr Regt. and RIP all warriors of TF Ranger.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 3, 2008)

*Raises his glass* hear hear


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday 3/75 Rgr Regt. and RIP all warriors of TF Ranger!

Rangers Lead The Way! HooAh!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 3, 2008)

*The FIRST AIRBORNE RANGERS​*
The Ranger Training Center was established. The Ranger Training Center began operating on *2 October 1950*, when it initiated training for the first four Airborne Ranger Companies to be trained there.

The Ranger recruits were placed through an intense and extensive training cycle that included small unit tactics, demolition training, cold weather training, mountaineering, low-level parachute jumps, and river-crossing operations. To replicate realistic combat conditions, the training was designed to be extremely stressful by limiting food and sleep and by conducting continuous operations, normally at night. :2c:


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 3, 2008)

Rest easy Rangers and Operators of TF Ranger.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 3, 2009)

Raise a glass and remember those on this day 16 years ago, those that are still here and those no longer with us. 

RLTW


----------



## 275ANGER! (Oct 3, 2009)

A toast to the men who paid the ultimate sacrifice and to those who bear the scars.

RLTW


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 3, 2009)

Amen, RLTW


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 3, 2009)

Slainte, Rangers (as she lifts a glass of the finest single malt)


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 3, 2009)

275ANGER! said:


> A toast to the men who paid the ultimate sacrifice and to those who bear the scars.
> 
> RLTW



Couldn't have said it better myself.  My thoughts are with all.  

Never forget.


----------



## JollyGreen (Oct 3, 2009)

May the memory of these great warriors live forever.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 3, 2009)

275ANGER! said:


> A toast to the men who paid the ultimate sacrifice and to those who bear the scars.
> 
> RLTW



Thank you Anger, for the eloquent toast.  

Tips a glass.

LL


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 3, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Amen, RLTW





All the way!!!


----------



## lancero (Oct 3, 2009)

RLTW, brothers...


----------



## Sicarii (Oct 3, 2009)

RIP Dan Busch and all the others I didn't know from TF Ranger...  Happy B-day fellow 3/75 brothers...(A Co 87-90)


----------



## tova (Oct 3, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

